# self reliance!



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2011)

these pics are pretty cool.. very engenius (sp?)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-13...ves-houses.html


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 9, 2011)

did they get a stream buffer variance to perform that work?


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 9, 2011)

DAM!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

crazy!!!!


----------



## csb (Jun 9, 2011)

That is insane to look at...the top picture was in the local paper. I'm pretty sure I would just live in panic if that was my house. That's like the folks who have to wait and see if their fire break is going to work in a wildfire. Good gosh.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2011)

of course they could have just done nothing and waited to blame FEMA or someone else.....


----------



## MGX (Jun 9, 2011)

Just wait until they get the fine for building a dike without a permit.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 9, 2011)

It is going to be interesting to watch what effect there is on food prices. They flooded an awful lot of farmland to save NO.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

^and other towns along the way!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

did the article say where they got their dirt/sand to build those...just dug a really big hole in a part of their Farm? So they can just move it back when the flood recesses?

THat is a LOT of earthen material.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> did they get a stream buffer variance to perform that work?


Not to mention it doesn't look like they're following their erosion control plan.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 9, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> They flooded an awful lot of farmland to save NO.


... and the *rest* of Louisiana so that you and everyone else here can enjoy the crops we grow in this state along the Mississippi River. Not to mention gasoline, plastic, chlorine, oil, ammonia, PVC, electricity, natural gas as well as other feedstocks we make to feed into other industries around the globe - LPG, LNG, ethane, alumina, etc...

But, yeah, saving New Orleans could have been the only reason.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2011)

one thing we learned in the Ga Floods of 2009 is that if the Feds Declare a national disaster you dont need any permits! (local, state, or Federal)


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 9, 2011)

More!

Okay, this one I get:






This one, I don't get. Maybe just a guy with a big tractor out back of the shack and too much time on his hands.






[SIZE=18pt]Epic Fail:[/SIZE]


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

^the second one...maybe he has lots of goodies inside the house, guilded walls, lots of antiques...rough looking outside to keep the burglers away.

the epic fail one must have been closer to the river and they guessed wrong on the flood stage.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 9, 2011)

I actually like the second house, but I'm partial to the rustic look with large porches and metal rood.

I can't believe someone was driving that dozer across the hill rather than up and down in places. Guy must have had real trust in his ROPS.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2011)

so i wonder for the people whose dam worked, I wonder if they will leave them in place? weather is very weird around the country lately..


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

i would for at least a while


----------



## johnf (Jun 9, 2011)

amazing...makes me glad I don't live in an area prone to flooding...great work, except for the one fail...


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 9, 2011)

The one that failed - he should have made higher, even if he had to make it smaller.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

hindsight is 20/20. it was really just a guess on anyones part of how high to built it. he just guessed wrong


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks to me like the one that failed, failed in the lower left corner. I don't think it got over-topped, it either wasn't finished, or wasn't structurally sound in that corner.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2011)

Reliant?


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 9, 2011)

Reliant?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2011)

Reliant?


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 9, 2011)

Reliant?


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 10, 2011)

Reliant?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 10, 2011)

^I'm gettin' the red X bro. Not so reliable I guess.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 10, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I'm gettin' the red X bro. Not so reliable I guess.


better?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah!


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 10, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> hindsight is 20/20. it was really just a guess on anyones part of how high to built it. he just guessed wrong


I just don't get what he was trying to save that it was built so far from the house. He didn't want his tree to get wet?

The dude at the top of Post #14 got it right. His berm is touching his house on one side but keeping it tight allowed him to go higher.


----------

